# Bowhunting Coyotes



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Has anyone ever done this before? I'd like to try but i guess i should get one with a gun first. :-? wait first i need a hunting spot.then the gun.....


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

yeah i have done it and have came close to success. The key is good camo and a good shot. be ready to take a 45 yd shot.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

My dad has arrowed two. I have shot at a running one but missed. You should be happier when you shoot a yote with a bow than a deer IMO!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You bet, been there done that. Great fun. I like to call in heavy cover when bow hunting. Also, I like to hunt when it is calm so a lip squeak or mouse sqeak will cary 300 to 400 yards. They will approach to ten yards in heavy cover, and are not as likely to circle for your scent when using a mouse call as compared to a rabbit in distress.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

plainsman, you are a better man then me that is one heck of a accomplishment to call one into bow range and be able to stick it congrats


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

now...if i could find them lol


----------



## Hunting_tail (Aug 24, 2004)

I shot 2 with 1 arrow last year. they were eating a dead deer that someone had shot wounded. carbon arrows are a wounderful thing.


----------

